# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Disanje za vrijeme trudova

## majjja

Trebam roditi za 12 dana i zanima me, da li mi možete reći sve u vezi disanja za vrijeme trudova?!? 
Jedni kažu da treba disati plitko i brzo, drugi duboko udahnuti kroz nos i izdahnuti kroz usta!

----------


## nebo22

1.Duboko trbušno disanje -  dišeš na usta i izdišeš na usta u omjeru 1:2 (udah:izdah) kad su trudovi lakši i kraće traju (cca 30 sec) i tada ti treba 2-3 udisaja i izdisaja na opisani način; 
2. plitko disanje (dahtanje) se provodi kad su trudovi jači i duži; tada udahneš na nos samo onoliko zraka koliko ti stane u nosnice (ne duboko) i s tom količino prodišeš na usta (ustvari baš prodahćeš) i kad ti je dosta na usta ispustiš taj zrak i eventualno uzmeš novi (naravno na nos) i to koliko stane u nosnice i ponovo dahćeš. Tu je bitno da ti se ne spusti ošit.
3. kombinirana tehnika koja služi za odgađanje istiskanja bebe, tj. kad još nemamo dozvolu za tiskanje. Snažno se ispušta zrak na usta, uzima se novi i dahće.
Uf, jesam iskomplicirala ???
Nadam se da kužiš, tak je nama na tečaju govorila Snježana Vojvodić Schuster.
Ja to kao nešto vježbam, al me stah da sve ne zaboravim kad bodem trebala za istać primjeniti.  :Laughing:  
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## ra

sve ti to dođe samo od sebe.
ako i ne, slušaj upute primalje i sve će biti ok!

----------


## lejla

Po mojoj uciteljici yoge: izdises maximalno koliko mozes, onda ce udisaj doci sam po sebi. Udises kroz nos, izdises kroz usta. Dalje slusas vlastitio tijelo i to je to. Ono dahtanje nije za preporuciti iz vise razloga, izmedju ostalog sto cesto pocnes hiperventilirati u mjesto disanja (posebno ako potraje)

----------


## majjja

Hvala, cure!! I nama su na tečaju rekli, da je ipak najbitnije slušati primalju!!

Pozdrav

----------


## Ava M

Ja nisam bila na nikakvom tečaju a primalja nije nijednom imala sugestiju vezanu za disanje.
Slušala sam samo sebe i analizirala što mi paše u određenom trenutku.
Uglavnom je to bilo brzo površno disanje. Udisaj i izdisaj na usta, a kad bi se usta osušila, isti postupak samo kroz nos.
I tako tri dana... :/

----------


## vertex

> Po mojoj uciteljici yoge: izdises maximalno koliko mozes, onda ce udisaj doci sam po sebi. Udises kroz nos, izdises kroz usta. Dalje slusas vlastitio tijelo i to je to. Ono dahtanje nije za preporuciti iz vise razloga, izmedju ostalog sto cesto pocnes hiperventilirati u mjesto disanja (posebno ako potraje)


Nešto malo s tečaja, nešto iz iskustva: dišeš kako piše u citatu dok god ti to odgovara. Dahtanje se prakticira jedino ako ti duboki udisaji počnu biti bolni (jer se pluća sudaraju s ošitom, ili tako nešto). Ja nisam nijednom to osjetila i disala sam stalno duboko, kako piše. Osim toga, dahtanje funkcionira jedino ako ga se uvježba i stekne "kondiciju" za njega, što smo radili na gimnastici za trudnice, i onda stvarno prestaneš hiperventilirati kod takvog disanja.
U svakom slučaju, ne diši na način za koji vidiš da ti ne odgovara.
Dio oko tiskanja sam malo zaboravila.

----------


## Mihaela :)

Meni je isto pomoglo disanje s yoge,tj.sto dublje i usporenije,babica me je uvjeravala da radim krivo pa smo probale i plitko ali opce mi nije islo jer sam se totalno gubila,ostajala bez zraka i snage pa sam se vratila na ono sto meni pase 8) i stvarno je i jako pasalo i puno pomoglo.Kod izgona sam punila pluca i zadrzavala zrak dok stiskam (koliko sam mogla  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Hvala, cure!! I nama su na tečaju rekli, da je ipak najbitnije slušati primalju!!
> 
> Pozdrav


na žalost, pogrešno su vam rekli.
najvažnije bi bilo slušati - ne nikoga sa strane, nego vlastito tijelo.
ali da bi se to moglo (slušati i čuti), treba mu se ipak i vjerovati.

u principu pobornici fiziološkog poroda ne podučavaju nikakve osobite tehnike disanja, većina njih smatra da žene, eto, ipak prilično dobro dišu  :Smile:

----------


## mamamišić

vježbala sam tehnike disanja tri mjeseca prije poroda iz knjige "vježbe za trudnice"..prva tehnika mi je super pomogla kod kuće,  :Kiss:   druga tehnika i treća mi nisu odgovarale na porodu...jednostavno mi nije pasalo već sam disala kak mi je primalja rekla ..bilo mi je lakše.   :Smile:

----------


## aqua

Možda i postoje neki trikovi u disanju koji mogu za nešto pomoći, npr sjećam se da je meni pomagalo masovno ispuštanje zraka protiv tiskanja kad su rekli da ne trebam - za što sam čula nekad ranije na tečaju. 
A danas preispitujem i ispuštanje zraka i njihov savjet da ne tiskam. 

Možda ne škodi poslušati par savjeta kako se sve može disati i što je kada bolje - ali prije nego dođe vrijeme da se isključite iz svijeta i dopustite tijelu da izbaci malog stanara. U tom periodu nije vrijeme za uplitanje babica s pametnim savjetima kako disati (možda da nam kažu i kako treptati, kad već dirigiraju i pozu i disanje, tiskanje,.. hm, sad sam se tek sjetila da sam negdje čula i da treba čvrsto zatvoriti oči kako pri tiskanju ne bi popucale kapilare u njima. eto i to su se sjetili. reći kako treptati.)

----------


## disa

Ja sam prije poroda proucavala sve moguce tehnike disanja,citala i citala,vjezbala i vjezbala...nisam isla na tecaj nego sam radila sama i uz pomoc babice svaki put kad sam isla na pregled babica mi je pomagala da savladam tehniku...a na porodu...sve palo u vodu,disala sam cas ovako cas onako,kako mi je bilo lakse,cak ni babica nije pomagala,kad sam slusala nju i disala kako ona kaze izdrzala bih najvise 10 sekundi i onda po svom  :Grin:  disi kako ti mislis da treba,slusaj sebe!

----------


## big milky mum

meni babice rekle disati brzo i plitko- da citiram "ko pesek"- kao da beba ne ostane bez zraka za vrijeme truda
  sad vidim gore da nekima rekle baš suprotno :? 
 najboje :slušati svoje tjelo i raditi kak ti paše u određenom trnutku   :Wink:

----------


## cekana

Ja sam disala po svom, jer inače ne bih uopće imala kontakt s bebom..... samo u trenucima pred izgon sam slušala primalju   :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

Tehnike disanja sam proučila u knjizi i odgovarale su mi za vrijeme trudova. Prvu sam koristila skoro do kraja; drugu pred kraj i za vrijeme izgona. Treća mi nije trebala.   :Wink:

----------


## vertex

> u principu pobornici fiziološkog poroda ne podučavaju nikakve osobite tehnike disanja, većina njih smatra da žene, eto, ipak prilično dobro dišu


Meni je duboko disanje puno pomagalo i trudovima. Mislim da vježbe disanja imaju smisla i inače u životu. Ja, naprimjer, kad čistim povrće, a osobito mrkvu, nesvjesno zaustavljam dah. Časna riječ, ne zafrkavam. Ako je mrkva veća i kvrgavija, na kraju ostanem bez zraka i tek onda shvatim da ne dišem. Kad sam to osvijestila, počela sam mislit na disanje pri čišćenju povrća.
Ali u svakom slučaju - ako nam razmišljanje o disanju ne odgovara u porodu, ne treba to ni raditi.

----------


## vertex

i trudovima=u trudovima

----------


## deni

Ja nisam išla na tečaj, niti sam imala uza se babicu koja bi mi govorila kako da dišem (dolazile su samo pratiti otvorenost). Čitala sam po ovom forumu tuđa iskustva i to mi je značilo. Ali, na porodu sam ipak 'pronašla' svoj način disanja.
Trudovi su mi se činili nekako blažim kad sam i udisala i izdisala brzo - plitko na nos. Čim sam počela disati na usta, osjećala sam jači bol.
Tako da mislim da ćeš i ti sama naći svoj način disanja koji će ti u toj situaciji najbolje odgovarati.

----------


## Honey

Mene je babica skroz zbunila. Rekla mi je da dišem na jedan drugi način, a ne ovak kak sam disala (a naučila na tečaju), pa sam disala malo ovako, malo isprobavala "njen" način. Na kraju više nisam znala ni kak mi paše ni da li će me opet "špotati" zbog disanja. Da me je barem pustila na miru, osjećala sam se ko na treningu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u principu pobornici fiziološkog poroda ne podučavaju nikakve osobite tehnike disanja, većina njih smatra da žene, eto, ipak prilično dobro dišu 
> 
> 
> Meni je duboko disanje puno pomagalo i trudovima. Mislim da vježbe disanja imaju smisla i inače u životu.


slažem se da vježbe disanja inače  u životu imaju smisla, jer su namijenjene opuštanju i osvještavanju svog tjelesnog i psihičkog stanja.
 ali mislim da se jako griješi kada se u porodu forsiraju određene vrste disanja.
jer bi žena u tim trenucima trebala "otkačiti" od bilo kakvih racionalnih razmišljanja, jer taj racionalni dio mozga zapravo koči porod.
pa u tom smislu neki naputci oko bilo čega mogu biti nepotrebni ako ne i štetni.

----------


## Mirta30

ja sam se načitala i naslušala svih načina disanja ali kada sam trebala disati, kada je to posajalo neophodno - sve sam zaboravila i  disala sam onako kako sam mogla tj, onako kako mi je spontano dolazilo.
(što se po nekim teorijama pokazalo ispravno)

Moram priznati da mi je od velike pomoći bio muž koji me nekoliko puta podsjetio da krenem s disanjem -  od siline trudova mi se mozak zablokirao

----------


## tibica

Mi smo bili na tečaju i sve to ali kad je došao trenutak spasila me primalja. Praktički mi je naredila da ju slušam i kako je ona rekla tako sam ja radila. Super je sve prošlo. Hoću reći: slušaj primalju.

----------


## rvukovi2

Meni svrha prodisavanja truda uopće nije bila jasna u porodu.
ja sam naivno mislila da to nečemu pomaže.
na kraju, koliko sam shvatila, njegova svrha je bila distrakcija od boli dok traje trud da lakše opustim mišiće.
možda sam još uvijek u zabludi  :Laughing:  

plitko ili duboko disanje-nije mi bilo jasno zašto bih disala plitko, kad mi duboko disanje nije smetalo.
najviše mi je msetalo što su me tjerali da tiskam u jednom udisaju a nije mi bio dovoljan, i u jednom momentu sam zbog toga poljubičastila u faci pa su me prikopčali na kisik.

----------


## koksy

Meni nista nije pomagalo dahtanje kod trudova ali kod izgona je tj. u onim trenucima kad sam trebala nakratko prestati tiskati i samo disati.

----------


## renci

meni je sva tri puta pomoglo da sam normalno disala trudove koji nisu jako boljeli, a one pred izgon sam dahtala i slušala babicu. još davno su mi rekli da ne dahćem na prvim trudovima jer da time bebi smanjujem dovod kisika pa da ona forsirano ubrzava porod, želi zbrisati van, uspaniči se itd, a time remetim tok prirodnog poroda. to mi ima logike, pa sam se eto sva tri puta pokušavala toga pridržavati.

----------


## vertex

> Meni svrha prodisavanja truda uopće nije bila jasna u porodu.


Ovako su to meni objasnili, pa ako lažu oni, lažem i ja:
Svrha disanja je da tijelo, i time maternica, dobivaju najveću moguću količinu kisika. Trudovi počinju boljeti kad se u mišičnom tkivu maternice počne stvarati mliječna kiselina, a to valjda ima veze s nedostatkom kisika (malo sam i zaboravila). Tako da pažljivim disanjem postižeš da se bol javlja kasnije u trudu i da boli manje.
Treći put: apsolutno nema smisla da ženu koja rađa itko, ili ona samu sebe, tjera na način disanja koji joj ne odgovara.
Mi smo disanje vježbali tjednima, i ja o njemu nisam u porodu osobito razmišljala, niti me je udaljavalo od događaja. Upravo obrnuto, smirivalo me i činilo vrlo prisutnom i usredotočenom samo na moje tijelo i porod.

----------


## jenny

ja sam isla na tecaj i ucila to disanje,ali kada su me zgrabili trudovi,vjeruj mi,nisam vise nista znala!nije pohvalno,al pocela sam se gubiti i muz veli da sam htjela pobjeci sa stola i da mu je trebala zesca snaga da me vrati natrag..ja se toga niti ne sjecam..samo se sjecam da je on stalno govorio disi disi a ja sam vikala da ne mogu.

----------


## rea

Ja sam čitavo vrijeme trudova disala plitko(ono famozno pseće dahtanje-i to mi je jako pomoglo).Prvi tip disanja nisam niti stigla upotrijebiti jer su me trudovi naglo zgrabili.

----------


## S2000

Ubilo me to disanje na prvom porodu, samo me opterecivalo sto babica hoce da disem plitko, a ja s takvim disanjem nisam mogla doci do zraka..

Znaci da ja drugi put ipak disem kako meni odgovara? Prvi put me prepala i rekla da moram disat za bebicu, pa sam se ocajnicki trudila ko mali cuko.

Ustvari, disanje moze pomoci meni, a ne moze nastetiti bebi?

----------


## Beti3

Napisem tako lijepi, motivirajuci post i nestane u bespucima interneta.
Ukratko, da u pravu si. Disanje pomaze prvenstveno tebu, da ti olaksa bol i da se ne "pogubis"jer si razmisljajuci o disanju stalno aktivna. Posredno to pomaze i bebi.

Pokusaj si zamisliti koliko su blizu vrh maternice i osit i koliko je lakse da se ne "guraju" za vrijeme truda. Zato dises plitko dok trud traje, pa je lakse proci kroz njega. Ako ti babica pristojno i mirno daje upute, poslusaj ju, ako mozes i zelis. Ti radjas, ti odlucujes. Porod ce ici kako god ti disala. No, ici ce lakse uz pravilno disanje.

S moba pisem sigurno ima gresaka

----------


## S2000

A osit i vrh maternice su najblizi pri jakom izdahu, ili? 

Jer meni je najvaznije snazno udahnit, pa onda mogu lagano izdahnjivat i udahnjivat... Al ona je govorila da radim krivo, a drugacije nisam znala... Zato sam mislila da je bolje da me pusti da disem bilo kako, u datom trenutko nisam uspjevala naci logiku u disanju. 

Sad pokusavam  :Smile:  
A isla sam za tim da cu slusat primalju vezano za disanje, ali jednostavno nisam znala kako ona hoce da disem.

----------


## S2000

A trenutno sam prehladena, nos mi je non stop zacepljen. Fizioloska ne pomaze, a kapi ne smijem. Bas super.

----------


## XENA

Trudove sam prodisavala , tako da bi udahnula a onda izdahnula govoreći šššššššššššššš i to mi je pomagalo (mudrost sa foruma)
Kod faze tiskanja kada sam morala prodisati trud babica mi je rekla da dišem plitko i ubrzano ,ona mi je to zorno i demonstrirala, kao pas na vrućini i stvarno mi je pomoglo da ne tiskam već da prodišem trud

----------


## Beti3

> A osit i vrh maternice su najblizi pri jakom izdahu, ili?


Ne, pri jakom udahu, kad se pluća napune i rašire. 
Zato je bolje plitko disati, dahtati, jer dobivaš i ti i beba dovoljno kisika. I time se uzdigneš iznad truda. Misliš na disanje, skoncentriraš se na gornju polovicu tijela, i "varaš" mozak da se tamo niže ne događa nešto što boli, stavljaš si bol u drugi plan, koliko uspiješ.

To je važno u prijelaznom razdoblju, kad su trudovi jaki, a još je rano za tiskanje. Imam negdje napisano o tom disanju po fazama, pa ću potražiti i napisati.

----------


## duma

Ja sam išla na tečaj disanja i mogu reci da mi je to disanje / i blizina MM koji mi je "najavljivao" trudove jer je gledao CTG/ jako pomoglo da mi porod bude super. Iz svog iskustva, meni je disanje 80% dobrog poroda. Ostalo je slusanje babice i zen u glavi  :Smile:  Strah je najvece zlo!

----------


## S2000

Na kraju je ispalo tako da nisam uopce mislila na disanje, jake trudove sam nekako instiktivno brzo prodisavala... Primalje nisu nista ni govorile kako da disem (bila sam sama u predradaoni setala sve dok nisam osjetila da beba izlazi), a kad sam dosla u radaonu samo sam cucla, prepustila se trudu i beba je izasla (dakle isto nisam mislila na disanje). Al bas sam bila smirena i opustena i hodala sam sve do izgona tako da se disanje nametnulo samo po sebi.

----------


## alef

Niti sam isla na tecaj disanja, niti mi je ko na porodu sugerirao kako da disem niti sam disala na neki poseban nacin drugaciji nego van poroda... Mozda bi pomoglo da jesam, nemam pojma, ali ni najmanje nisam mislila na disanje

----------


## Ginger

Nisam vjezbala disanje, ali mi je na porodu bilo jaaaako vazno
Ulovila sam neki svoj ritam, nitko mi nije nista sugerirao (osim muza- da to na filmovima drugacije izgleda LOL)
Al jedan jedini trud koji nisam prodisala -  ajme, mislila sam da sam gotova, ono, to je to-moj kraj...
Nije mi vise palo na pamet ne prodisati

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ja sam slusala babicu i kad sam se uspijela potpuno skoncentrirati i disati kako onakaze, trud me uopce nije bolio, a imala sam OP porod, koji je inace puno tezi i bolniji od normalnog.

----------

